# Female Eyelash Pit Viper



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

This girl sloughed this morning.


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Stunning mate. Saw these over at Alan Hydes the other day for the first time in the flesh.
Pics don't do them justice :2thumb:


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

The subtle banding is stunning


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Very nice Graham


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

stunning:2thumb:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

If I was to go back into dwa this would be the first id buy then diffrent albino dwa...........Ya never know....:whistling2:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Beautiful snakes, one of my favs! I agree about the subtle banding, looks great.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ah beautiful indeed...I can only imagine the joy you have of keeping her, she's a real beaut.


----------



## randomcookiemonsta (Mar 5, 2009)

one of the only snakes that would make me consider DWA in the future :mf_dribble:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

My favourite snakes ever... stunning!!!


----------

